# Vintage Halloween Book - 2020 conventions!



## @VintageHalloweenBook (Oct 7, 2019)

Come see us at:

*Mid-Summer Scream*
Long Beach CA
July 31 - August 2, 2020

*Spooky Empire *
Orlando, FL 
May 22-24, 2020


----------



## @VintageHalloweenBook (Oct 7, 2019)




----------

